# Belkin Wireless G - Using rt73 native module... [SOLVED]

## Heratiki

Ok so I've been doing alot of reading and a lot more work on setting up this Belkin v4 Wireless G USB nic...

I've compiled (Successfully FINALLY) the module and made all the steps and was even able to modprobe rt73...

Did a dmesg and saw that it loaded correctly IE (rtusb ===>)

Ok now that that's said where in the world and how in the world do I find out where it is in the net.lo net.eth0 things...

It's a laptop and it has it's own builtin nic (Broadcom) and it works great but I want to get the USB Wireless going and I've 

cp'd net.lo to net.eth1 and all that jazz and still can't figure out where in the world this card is at...

I did an lsusb and got

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 050d:705c Belkin Components

I've tried iwconfig eth1 and nothing

tried iwconfig ra0 and rausb0 and nothing...

HELP!!!! LOL...

Heratiki

EDIT: Come to find out the rt73 driver was wrong after all and RT2500 works with F5D7050v4

Please read further down for solution to installLast edited by Heratiki on Sun Sep 17, 2006 6:11 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Heratiki,

Maybe its not a rt73 ?

Belkin have this horrible habit of changing the chipsets without changing the device ID.

Look at the names of the Windows drivers to confim it.

Where did you get the driver from?

The standard ralink driver does not work with my USB rt73 because it doesn't know the Vendor and Device ID.

Try the ebuild from the Sunrise overlay - it builds the ralink rt73 driver with a patch for my Belkin rt73.

Try the following ..

```
emerge layman

man layman
```

get the Sunrise ovelay.

```
emerge rt73
```

If you post your Vendor and Device IDs from lsusb, or usbview or even less /proc/bus/usb/devices, I can add them to the ebuild, if required.

You will need to test though, since I don't have your device.

===========  edit ============

I can confirm that the driver does not know about your device 0x050d,0x705c

Confirm it really is rt73 and I will add it

----------

## Heratiki

Ok,

I'm doing that now...  Thanx for the reply...  I'll let you know how it goes and I lost the original disk but the v4 drivers from Belkin's website works great...

Heratiki

EDIT: I got the rt73 drivers from ralink's site (I don't have the link right now but can find it) and they build and modprobe fine...

This is what I got from less /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=050d ProdID=705c Rev=48.10

S:  Manufacturer=Belkin

S:  Product=USB2.0 WLAN

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=500mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 4 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  64 Ivl=125us

E:  Ad=04(O) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  64 Ivl=125us

And this from lsusb -v

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass          255 Vendor Specific Class

  bDeviceSubClass       255 Vendor Specific Subclass

  bDeviceProtocol       255 Vendor Specific Protocol

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x050d Belkin Components

  idProduct          0x705c

  bcdDevice           48.10

  iManufacturer          16 Belkin

  iProduct               32 USB2.0 WLAN

  iSerial                 0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

And just to help a little more the drivers I did use for Windows XP are the F5D7050_v4 Drivers...

----------

## Heratiki

Ok so it's possibly not rt73...  Maybe rt2500???

How can I determine this and how will I know when it works...

Is there a command to detect if it is working or possibly figuring out if it's creating a eth1 device or similar???

*sigh* this is getting troublesome...

Heratiki

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Heratiki,

If you have a windows drive that works, you can tell from the .sys filename.  rt73.sys would be a dead giveaway.

Try emerge rt2500 and/or rt2570 to see what works.

ifconfig -a  will show rausb0 when the hardware and software play together nicely.

----------

## Heratiki

Well it works...  rt2500 so I've decided to include a little Howto on how I got it working...

First...

Make sure that your kernel supports Wireless (This was done using gentoo-2.6.17-r7)

It's a Belkin USB Wireless G (FD5070v4) On the package it has a small sticker that says v4000 that makes it a dead giveaway...

After I had my eth0 up and running (The ethernet connection builtin to the laptop) I went ahead and started the process...

First I emerged the rt2500 drivers with:

emerge -av rt2500

Now that they finished building I had to edit my /etc/modules.conf file and put in:

alias wlan0 rt2500

That tells Gentoo that for wlan0 to use the rt2500 module...

Then I ran:

modprobe rt2500

And if you didn't have any errors then you can go ahead and load it a boot by editing your /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and adding:

rt2500

This will load the rt2500 module during boot...

Next I added an init for wlan0 by:

cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

That creates your wlan0 init...  Almost done...

Now let's set it to run with dhcp edit your /etc/conf.d/net and add:

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

That's if you want DHCP I haven't tried to force an IP address yet so I don't know how.. But I'll make an official HOWTO with build instructions for just about anyone...

Now that that's done let's bring it up by typing:

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

It should load and tell you what IP address DCHP configured for you (Make sure you have dhcpcd emerged for DHCP!!!)

Now you should be able to use the net fine...  Unplug your ethernet if you have one and test it out with:

ping www.google.com

Now let's add it to you default run level with:

rc-update add net.wlan0 default

And that should be it...  Reboot and see if that works...

This is my first HOWTO so let me know if I messed something up but these are the approximate steps I took to configure it...

Hope it helps anyone...

Heratiki

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Heratiki,

Editing /etc/modules.conf is a really bad idea - read the notice at the top of the file.

The correct procedure is to add a new file <any name> to /etc/modules.d/ with one line

```
alias wlan0 rt2500 
```

in it and run modules-update.

This recreates /etc/modules.conf from the files in /etc/modules.d/

The bad news is that modules-update is run at boot, so any changes you make to /etc/modules.conf will be dropped at that time, so your new wireless functionality will break.

----------

